# il più pulito c'ha la rogna



## betulina

Hola a tots!

Estic buscant un equivalent en català d'aquesta frase/dita en italià. Es refereix al fet que tothom té alguna cosa per amagar, que ningú no és cap sant (literalment diu: "el més net té la ronya").

El context en què l'he trobat és d'un home que diu als seus amics que no es preocupin per si algun altre conegut els sent parlar que han fet el salt a la dona, perquè "qui il più pulito c'ha la rogna". Tothom poc o molt té alguna cosa per amagar.

Si se us acut alguna cosa, mil gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No n'hi ha una que diu alguna cosa del tipus "qui estigui lliure de pecat, que aixequi el braç"?


----------



## betulina

Tens raó, TPS! Jo la conec així: "qui estigui lliure de pecat, que llanci la primera pedra". Potser m'hi pot anar bé. Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Tens raó, TPS! Jo la conec així: "qui estigui lliure de pecat, que llanci la primera pedra". Potser m'hi pot anar bé. Gràcies!


 

Això, això!

Com anem, Betu? Parlem ben aviat!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Que et sembla: qui no té un cosit te un pedaç?


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, RIU!

El que passa és que no sé si es fa servir així o més en el sentit de "qui no té un problema en té un altre"... Com ara "qui no té un all/ai té una ceba", encara que això crec que fa referència a la salut.

Hi pensaré, gràcies!


----------



## NoOrK

Weis ! M'ha agradat aquest post, es el primer que trobo recent de la meva llengua materna, jo que sóc de familia italiana, voto també per ""qui estigui lliure de pecat, que llanci la primera pedra".

Ciao!


----------



## betulina

Grazie, NoOrk!


----------

